# Maters, maters and more maters.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

That's the menu for the next week. Breakfast, lunch and supper. The best I ever et and like finger mullet, mought get tired of them, but I know what's commin, so I'll pig out while I got a goodun.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I got tired of eating them so I canned a bunch. All mine are dead and gone. I planted turnips a couple of weeks ago and more turnips and rape last week. 
The only thing I have left in the garden besides greens is okra and sweet potatoes. The okra is coming on strong. Got to pick it ever few days. The sweet potatoes will be ready closer to frost.


Darin


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Mine were all Determinate and they are gone as well. I froze probably 50 lbs. I only left the pepper plants in, looks like one last set of fruit still on them. Funny how Green hornworms will eat certain peppers and not the others right beside them. 
I have planted rows of: Lettuce blend, Bloomsdale and Giant Nobel spinach, White Bok Choy, Swiss chard, Mizuna and Red Giant mustard greens, Detroit Red, Cylindria, and Bulls Blood Beets, and a Blue winter kale. I ve got more space in different boxes. Just not sure what would do well. Anybody ever have luck with string beans in the fall? I see Ace has got their first sets of starters. I saw some Red romaine , Broccoli, cabbages etc


----------

